# Bay Area Speedcubin' Summer 2013



## Riley (Jul 11, 2013)

Bay Area Speedcubin' is proud to present our first official competition!

 Bay Area Speedcuin' Summer 2013! 

It will be on August 24th at the Moose Family Center Lodge in Sunnyvale, CA.

The events are as listed: 

2x2 - 2 rounds
Round 1 cutoffs: 30s soft, 1:00 hard
Final Round cutoffs: Top-8

3x3 - 3 rounds
Round 1 cutoffs: 1:00 soft, 1:30 hard
Round 2 cutoffs: Sub-20 or Top 20
Final Round cutoffs: Top 8

4x4 - 1 round
Combined Final Round cutoffs: 1:30 soft, 2:00 hard

5x5 - 1 round
Combined Final Round cutoffs: 2:00 soft, 2:30 hard

3x3 One-Handed - 1 round
Combined Final Round cutoffs: 1:30 soft, 2:00 hard

Pyraminx - 1 round
Cutoffs: 30s soft

3x3 Blindfolded - 1 round
Cutoffs: 15:00 cumulative soft

Tentative Events:
- Skewb (no cutoff)

Competition Website: http://www.cubingusa.com/bascsummer2013/index.php
WCA Page: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BayAreaSummer2013
Facebook Event Page: https://www.facebook.com/events/521156077958401/
Bay Area Speedcubin' Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/bayareaspeedcubin?fref=ts

We hope to see you there!


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jul 11, 2013)

I see on the schedule that OH and 4x4 are held at the same time. Does this mean I can only compete in one of the two?

My dad is happy that this comp is literally 20 mins away from my house


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 11, 2013)

cubingawsumness said:


> I see on the schedule that OH and 4x4 are held at the same time. Does this mean I can only compete in one of the two?



You can compete in both! After collecting everyone's registration, we'll call up the people who're competing in both OH and 4x4 to do their OH solves (hence OH "priority" on the schedule tab). This is so that we eliminate double-booking competitors.
Same goes for BLD and 5x5.

We look forward to seeing you there! =D


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jul 11, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> You can compete in both! After collecting everyone's registration, we'll call up the people who're competing in both OH and 4x4 to do their OH solves (hence OH "priority" on the schedule tab). This is so that we eliminate double-booking competitors.
> Same goes for BLD and 5x5.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you there! =D



Awesome. It looks like a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to competing and meeting people!


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi guys, i'm a cuber from spain who is staying in alameda during july so i'd like to meet some of you from the bay area. Is it possible to make a cube meeting in July somewhere around july. Thanks.


----------



## Riley (Jul 13, 2013)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Hi guys, i'm a cuber from spain who is staying in alameda during july so i'd like to meet some of you from the bay area. Is it possible to make a cube meeting in July somewhere around july. Thanks.



¡Hola Daniel! Me llamo Riley, soy un organizador de esta competición. Y me gusta hablar el español. En la realidad, soy chino, pero el español me interesa mucho. 

Anyway, the organizers are meeting this Sunday (the 14th) to look at the venue and hang out. You can come and meet us there at 1:30 pm. 

The address again is: 

Moose Family Center Lodge
905 Kifer Rd 
Sunnyvale, California 94086

Espero que nos veamos el domingo. 

P.S. - You can add me on Facebook if you have any questions.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 13, 2013)

Is it possible to go by BART?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry for doubleposting.

It was so cool to meet allmof you guys today. US cubers are great.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Jul 15, 2013)

I kind of want to expand my cube collection, so if anyone has any of these puzzles to sell me for a decent price, tell me:
shengshou pyraminx (black)
shengshou or dayan megaminx (black; for dayan, ridges are preferred)
shengshou 5x5 (black)
3x3 sticker sets (anything not stock)
mini shengshou 7x7 (black)
milky/primary color zhanchi (57 mm)
purple zhanchi (57 mm) or guhong v2
50mm dayan 2x2 (black)
calvin’s or mf8 v1 square-1 (black)
cuboid of some sort that you would sell me for < $15 (any color)
guhong v2 (black or white)

If you've done something that makes the cube awesome (eg. lubing, modding, etc.), I am willing to pay more. If you have cubes that you want to sell that are pretty cheap and that you think i might want, I'll take a look.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 15, 2013)

DGraciaRubik said:


> It was so cool to meet allmof you guys today. US cubers are great.



Thanks for coming! It was great having you join us with our shenanigans xD


----------



## shelley (Jul 18, 2013)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Is it possible to go by BART?



There's a bit of a walk, but it looks like the venue is accessible by Caltrain (you can connect to Caltrain from BART at the Millbrae station).


----------



## Vincents (Jul 18, 2013)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Hi guys, i'm a cuber from spain who is staying in alameda during july so i'd like to meet some of you from the bay area. Is it possible to make a cube meeting in July somewhere around july. Thanks.



http://worldcubeassociation.org/posts/berkeley-summer-2013-august-3-2013-berkeley-california-usa


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm going to spain the 27th but thanks anyway.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 4, 2013)

Three more weeks! Don't forget to register!
http://www.cubingusa.com/bascsummer2013/register.php

Skewb is happening for sure. Do it. It's free 

Hope to see you there =)


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 18, 2013)

One more week until BASC Summer!

Registration ends on Thursday evening at 11:59pm Pacific Time. If you are certain (or mostly certain) that you can attend, please register before Friday. Registration will also be open at the door as well for those who didn't register online. All registration payments should be in cash at the venue at time of registration/check-in.
If you've already registered and now know that you can't attend, please shoot me a PM or contact me via the Contact page on the competition website. The other organisers and I would like to have the most accurate headcount we can so that we can plan for events accordingly. With 55 people registered to compete at the moment, stricter cut-offs may need to be enforced as our original ballpark estimate of competitors has been surpassed.
Take note of the Events page's listed cutoffs and the definitions of cutoffs. These cutoffs are all subject to change.

Looking forward to seeing you all in seven days!

Register here


----------

